# 82" Inverted Normands GREAT PRICE



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey Guys,

I've got an overstock of 82" Inverted Normand snowblowers. I need these moved ASAP, like yesterday. Please text me at 218-205-7198 or email [email protected]

This will be a great deal for those that act FAST. As they will not last long at these prices. Prices to low to put online, you must contact me directly.

Thanks, Steve.

(I'm not on here much, so a PM here I likely won't see. Best bet is to text or email me.)


----------

